# Do discus dig?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I got 6 four month old discus that seem to move the gravel here and there. Today that was pretty obvious. 

The fish are still pretty shy and they may have been startled by some noise during the day. When they get startled they just dart in all directions - including down.

Any experiences with discus digging?

--Nikolay


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

When they're that young, I wouldn't be surprised if the cichlid in them comes out a little bit 

Never had mine do that, but I did see an angelfish do it once.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

They may be just picking around for food.....mine graze on the bottom sometimes.


----------

